
PSA: You can see a record of IPs that have attempted to hack your GitHub account - kibwen
Github&#x27;s security settings page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;settings&#x2F;security (insert the usual cautionary tale against phishing attempts here)) has a &quot;Security history&quot; section at the bottom that shows a history of security-related events for the past several months. One can click on the events for more detail, which shows that e.g. a &quot;user.failed_login&quot; event from May 16 was generated when a Ukrainian IP attempted to access my account. Fun tidbit for those of us who enjoy perusing SSH access logs.
======
wesamco
thanks a lot, now I see how 2FA saved me two weeks ago, the moment I got the
SMS, I immediately went on my first security ritual, changed all passwords
with my pass manager, and removed the original/primary email address that
haveibeenpwned.com, which I already knew about, changed its pass and stopped
using it but forgot to remove from GH. 2 IPs are Turkish, 2 Tunisian and 2
Indonesian, some ips had multiple attempts.

